# Times of India Ad block issue



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2016)

I read Timesofindia on Firefox and facing this weird issue of Adblock in Firefox.

The Homepage opens perfectly, but when I try to open a news url..all I get is a Adblock detected page.


Even though I have removed Adblock plugin from Firefox the issue still persists.

The same issue is in Chrome.


Any workaround ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2016)

try uBlock Origin maybe


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I read Timesofindia on Firefox and facing this weird issue of Adblock in Firefox.
> 
> The Homepage opens perfectly, but when I try to open a news url..all I get is a Adblock detected page.
> 
> ...



Could be your anti-virus/firewall is blocking ads as well?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Could be your anti-virus/firewall is blocking ads as well?



It works on IE but not FF & Chrome


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Try creating a new profile in Firefox using "firefox -P" and load that profile then check again whether it runs or not.

Do the same for Chrome if possible.

If it runs in the new profile, that means that some extension is to blame or probably adblock did some changes in the config of the previous profile that is interfering with the TOI site.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2016)

TOI works with uBlock origin enabled however I remember very well that it didn't work last time I checked. But other news channels are not working for eg NDTV. These days, it has become a trend to block ad block.

One of my friend tried bypassing that and he was able to do by blocking a specific script but I assume it'd not be possible for every page to be automated. I also tried a solution which was quite popular (as per Google), but it also didn't work.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Disabling Javascript usually works.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2016)

TOI is working here with uBlock Origin.

Disabling javascript works for ndtv with the same.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't read Times of India.

Or, install NoScript plugin to block their stupid adblock detectors.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

TOI epaper or site??
Both works fine for me.
Using AdBlock Plus and ublock.


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 14, 2016)

maybe update browser,or reinstall ,or cclean
i dont read toi,read other.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 15, 2016)

I feel we should stop visiting sites as such.


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

I hate sites which force you to change your personal browser preferences for viewing them. We should boycott such sites. I am providing a solution/workaround :

Let the page load - wait for the Adblock warning page - press *refresh* on right hand side and while loading just press the '*X'* beside address bar to stop the page to load fully. Now you can read that page. (The pop warning loads after the whole page is done so you don't miss anything apart from the *blocked adds* and the *warning*.

It works for me in Firefox.


----------



## satinder (Aug 15, 2016)

Toi has this problem in Firefox.
The site is much sensitive like their Newspaper !
LOL !
It opens easily in opera.


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

satinder said:


> Toi has this problem in Firefox.
> The site is much sensitive like their Newspaper !
> LOL !
> It opens easily in opera.



There is no problem regarding loading of the site TOI in firefox but the issue is how to get rid of the NAG which says please disable your AdBlocker.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 15, 2016)

^^^^ doing that "refresh and stop before web page load" method everyday when i see Anti adblocker. Mostly on file sharing sites.

^there is add on on Firefox for scripts you can use it, Greasemonkey add on. Used it for orkut & Facebook. You can try that. Very good scripts available.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2016)

i used uBlock Origin and with TamperMonkey AntiAdblock script. 

Still NDTV is showing adblock detected messages. 

any suggestions?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 15, 2016)

Search Google for Anti AdBlock


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 23, 2016)

*Indian News Anti Anti-Adblock* Add-on works flawlessly.


----------

